# Is 21 types of soaps in 3 shapes each too much?



## aab1 (May 6, 2014)

I started my business selling only salt soaps but want to change to selling mostly "regular" (non salt) soap.

I've made a list of 10 scents I want to have, I want them all in "regular" soaps, 6 of them in salt soaps, 3 of them in olive oil soaps, and 2 in cocoa butter soaps.

This makes 21 different batches, but in addition I like to sell each type in small bars, large bars and flower shape.

This would result in 63 different products, do you think this is too much?

From quick calculations it seems like I could make 4 to 16 of each of the 63 types for under $500 in ingredients, I don't mind spending that to have so many different products unless you think it's not a good idea.

Thanks


----------



## dixiedragon (May 6, 2014)

How are you selling these? If it is through a website, I don't see a problem with it. But if you are selling at a booth it might be a bit cluttered.


----------



## aab1 (May 6, 2014)

This is mostly for my website (and eBay, Etsy, Amazon) where I've already designed it with several filters so you can easily narrow down results to the types and scents you're looking for.

If ever I sell at a booth I'd bring only the most popular types.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 6, 2014)

If it were me, yes. I wouldn't want to have 3 different sizes in each to have to make.  But, if it works for you go for it.


----------



## aab1 (May 6, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> If it were me, yes. I wouldn't want to have 3 different sizes in each to have to make.  But, if it works for you go for it.



I use individual cavity silicone molds so it isn't any more trouble to make 3 shapes,I just take out 3 different shape molds.The only downside is having more different products.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 6, 2014)

I dont think it would hurt to start out with that many, and then see which ones sell. You can then stop making the ones that don't sell well.


----------



## aab1 (May 6, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> I dont think it would hurt to start out with that many, and then see which ones sell. You can then stop making the ones that don't sell well.



That's what I was thinking of doing. I can always keep the ones that don't sell for me, give them as gifts, or heavily discount them to get rid of them.

I'm going to start making these 21 batches this week over the course of several weeks.

By the way, these are the combinations I was thinking of making:

Orange: Regular, Salt soap
Lavender: Regular, Salt soap
Spearmint: Regular
Ylang ylang: Regular, Olive oil soap
Citronella: Regular, Salt soap, Olive oil soap
Lemongrass: Regular
Peppermint: Regular, Salt soap, Cocoa butter soap
Christmas tree: Regular
Cedar wood: Regular, Salt Soap
Unscented: Regular, Salt soap, Olive oil soap, Cocoa butter soap

What do you think of which scents I decided for each type? Are these good choices?

I also just got an idea, I will make different "one time" scents every now and then, for example I have a small bottle of patchouli eo, to decide what type of soap I will make with it I could have a poll saying "A new batch of patchouli soaps will be made, what type of soaps do you want these to be?" and make the type that gets most votes.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 6, 2014)

aab1 said:


> .................What do you think of which scents I decided for each type? Are these good choices?
> 
> I also just got an idea, I will make different "one time" scents every now and then, for example I have a small bottle of patchouli eo, to decide what type of soap I will make with it I could have a poll saying "A new batch of patchouli soaps will be made, what type of soaps do you want these to be?" and make the type that gets most votes.



The question is, what do people currently like from you?  I take it that the 21 decided ones are based on feedback already.  But also, listen to those who will be buying, like you are planning to do so with the one-off (or trial) soaps.

If you have Scent A in Soap 1 but not in Soap 2, people might well be asking for it - trouble is, with a website it's not that easy to get feedback unless you have a very good analytics setup that allows you to really see what people are searching for, where there are going, but not actually buying.

Example:  Someone searches for "orange" and sees all of the soaps with those scents, but it doesn't include Salt soaps.  This person then also looks at salt soaps but doesn't buy anything.  You can the look at that and conclude that they were after an orange scented salt soap, but you don't have it.

Of course, with a lot of traffic it becomes harder and one must look at trends rather than individuals................


----------



## aab1 (May 9, 2014)

I'm having second thoughts about making 3 shapes of 21 soap types, even if I make just 8 small, 4 large and 6 flowers of each that's over 1100 individual soaps!

I'm now thinking of not making each in all 3 shapes, my most popular shape since I introduced it is my small bars as I can ship them for much cheaper (even at the same total order weight of larger bars).

I'm now thinking of making only the most popular scents in all 3 shapes and all others in only the small bars.

I also need to consider that it will soon be a year since I started this business and I don't think I've even paid back half of what I spent on molds, ingredients, etc. to start the business, but I had entirely abandoned the business for about the last 8 months since I moved and was then busy with another business I run that is infinitely more successful. I'm just now getting back into the soap business and think I'll be able to sell more now that I have more time to put into this business.

Thanks


----------



## aab1 (May 9, 2014)

My main concern about making so much was ending up with so many unsold soaps. I now have over 150 bars I made last year that are still unsold, but the main and obvious reason for that is that the majority of those had never been listed for sale anywhere since I was busy when I moved and then with another business.

I just listed them for sale on my website, ebay and etsy a few days ago and already have sold 12 so that's a good encouragement. I still think making each batch in 3 shapes is too much, I think I'll make all of them as small bars that are the top selling shape due to the low cost shipping they provide, and will make less in the large bar and even less in the flower shape. I was thinking of making only the floral scented soaps, like lavender and ylang ylang, in flower shapes, is that a good idea?

I just remembered one thing the flower shape is good for is to use the soap as a shampoo bar, the rounded shape makes it comfortable to hold in your hands and the flat bottom is perfect to rub it against your head/hair, so I may want to make a few more in flower shape. I've been using my own soaps as shampoo for years and ever since people often mention how soft my hair is.

Thanks


----------



## navigator9 (May 9, 2014)

I make about 16-18 differently scented soaps, but I make all of them in a standard 5 oz. bar. My customers like the standard bar and have never asked for anything else. I make each batch big enough so that I have enough left over to fill some of my single cavity, specialty molds. I sell these separately for people who want something  a little different. It seems to me that you're making things very complicated for yourself, but if you don't find it a lot of trouble, and your customers are actually buying all those different shapes and sizes, I say go for it!!!


----------



## aab1 (May 10, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> I make about 16-18 differently scented soaps, but I make all of them in a standard 5 oz. bar. My customers like the standard bar and have never asked for anything else. I make each batch big enough so that I have enough left over to fill some of my single cavity, specialty molds. I sell these separately for people who want something  a little different. It seems to me that you're making things very complicated for yourself, but if you don't find it a lot of trouble, and your customers are actually buying all those different shapes and sizes, I say go for it!!!



I'm in Canada and with the post here anything under 20 mm thick costs significantly less to ship even at the same weight, so my small bars offer significant shipping savings but are quite small, but customers can buy about 8-10 for a much lower shipping cost than my larger soaps.

The large bars I have just listed for sale a few days ago so I don't yet know how they sell but they are about 4 times bigger. The flowers did sell when I had more in stock. I'm finally making new soaps and listed ones that have been ready for months a few days ago on my website, eBay and Etsy and already sold 12 (all the small ones, but in scents that I only had in small).


----------

